# merry christmas dad , desire detail on old micra



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

first up message to mods , this is not a paid detail nor do i take any paid work from dw nor would i :thumb:

got my desire sample from autofinesse today and needed a donor car to try it on

been offering to do my dads for years but hes the type that says "its not worth you wasting your time or products on my old heap" , anyway he is away for the day so i decided to sneak round and just do it and test out the desire

the car : its an r reg micra in a dodgy blue colour :lol: , he bought it 7 years ago and done just 5500 miles in that time , never been serviced , never had a proper wash just a wipe over once a year before the mot , for a down trodden car it starts first time and runs like a dream but the exterior sadly left a lot to be desired , its got more greenery on it than in his garden :lol:


















































































first up was a full jetwash and snow foam using my brand new nilfisk 110 x-tra

great machine , tore through the moss ect with no trouble at all

next was a wash and then onto the claying

after just quarter of the bonnet the clay looked like this










45 minutes of claying complete and a full wipedown and onto the machine so out with my 3m rotary and megs 105/205 first up 105 on a wool pad then 205 with a g-tech finishing pad , spent about 2 hours on the polishing as time was short , the swirls were every where but poor light and just a camera phone meant couldnt get a good pic of it so just cracked on with the polishing




























swirls vanishing panel by panel









































































polishing complete its time to attack those nasty grey plastics using g-tech t1 , didnt want to wast4e c1/c4 on this to be honest but t1 is a great alternative although wont last as long














































tyres and rusty old steel rims treated with megs endurance




























finally 2 coats of desire and the job is done , autofinesse desire was a pleasure to use , smells lovely and went on and off with ease , can see me using this as one of my regular waxes , great stuff af , keep it up




























decided to remove the 2 remaining old hub caps and treat the rims , hopefully he will treat himself to a new set now it looking so much better














































hope he likes his xmas prezzie when he gets home , i havnt told him yet so lets see if he notices it or just walks straight past it :lol:

to do this properly would usually take a couple of days but the difference after just 4ish hours work was quite drastic

just to add a big thanks to autofinesse for offering this wax sample , i cant rate it highly enough for ease of use and will keep you all updated as to the durabilty on such a poorly looked after car :lol:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Great turn around . 

You should have removed the Passion sticker and replaced it with Plant Pot seen as it had all that greenery on it .


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

Big improvement, think I would treat him to some new wheel trims too before he gets back, will improve the look massivly and shouldn't cost much on those size wheels.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

just spoke to my brother on the phone and sent him some pics , he said he going to get him a new set of wheel covers for xmas


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

That was just nasty. Great job. Hope he notices


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

For his birthday you should get it a full service, even with them miles the oil must be like sludge! Great turn around though, especially in 4 hours.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

cheers , it certainly was a rush :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great turn around and bet your dad loves it


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Cracking job, moreso given the time taken!


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Great turnaround! I bet he will be more than happy (if he notices it...) lol.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

There was an actually eco sytem you just destroyed there. 

Great work anyway and looking much better.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Great turnaround.

Have a soft spot for these cars, has one as a winter runner two years ago.

Good little engines but i echo a previous post and would at least get an oil change.

Looks a solid little car, the ones with the sunroof are bad for rotting at the sills are the rear jacking point but your looks clean.

Great job, took years off its age.


----------



## jonboylizard (May 4, 2011)

*Good job*

Wish I had a son like you at home-well done:thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

its actually spotless as far as rust is concerned , didnt find a single bit , i checked the oil a few weeks ago and its clear as anything , the car is a freak of nature :lol: , it just survives with no help from anyone :lol:



never though about the eco side of it , his car was probably supplying oxygen for the whole street :lol:


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Awesome turn around, well done mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

A great job and a very thoughtful gesture :thumb:

Now then, I've been troubled by quite a dark secret for some time now. I'm actually your Dad! So, if you like I'll PM you my address so you can come round and extend your very kind gesture to me  :lol:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow massive difference


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Good job, did you do any work on the interior?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Massive turnaround there mate, great job!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

amatkins said:


> Good job, did you do any work on the interior?


no mate , didnt have time , he actually keeps the interior in a nice clean condition anyway (probably cos hes hardly ever in it) , the seats look great for there age with no rips or holes


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Good job.

Did he notice? My mum didn't when I did there's :lol:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

he wont see it till tomorrow so i will be awaiting a call :lol:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice I do like these turn around threads always see the hard work thats been put into them.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow what a job, all that in 4 hours as well. 

Bravo to you sir


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i did cut a lot of corners to get it done , no masking up or anything like that as id never have managed it


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Very good sir! Impressive.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

Howdy,really nice job on that micra


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great turnaround mate looks good.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

loving the bush growing out of the windscreen wipers!! :lol:

nice gift for your dad mate, hats off to you. Maybe he will service the poor thing now!!


----------



## CDZ150 (May 5, 2011)

In only 4 hours??? I must be doing summat wrong. 
Brilliant job :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great turnaround  I'm sure he'll be pleased... if he notices


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

LOve these turnarounds on these daily cars, always more rewarding than these 'supercars' which are out of the average persons reach.

I have done my parents cars in the past when they have been on holiday etc and its always pleasing to get the 'thank you' call when they get home!


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Good on you man, looks smashing.

please do an oil and filter change so we can all get to sleep at night.


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

What a fantastic present. I hope your dad liked it. Might have to get on the old mans 12 year old mondeo


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Great turnaround, bet two layers of Desire will last for ages not getting washed!:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

damn that's impressive, especially because it took you only 4 hours,

i would like to know if he will see it, but i think he will,

his nice little garden will be gone


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Brilliant buddy, this is what i enjoy the most :thumb:

Tempted to get something like it just to clean up, Not done that in a while


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

That is a very nice gesture to your father. I am sure he should be proud.
Nice wax as well. I have really enjoyed my pot of Desire so far.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb turnaround and the finish using Desire looks stunning! :doublesho

I hope you've got your feet up tonight and are enjoying a nice cold one - you deserve it! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i certainly have :lol: , cheers mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Good finish in such a tight timescale. Hope your dad appreciates it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Massive improvement :thumb:


----------



## Mullan (Dec 9, 2012)

The poor habitat you have ruined!

Looks really good now and a lot better which reminds me my mums car is in a similar state!


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

great job, let alone in four hours, get him some number plates aswell as the hub caps  will finish it off nicely


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow well done pal what plastic product you use?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

g-techniq's t1 (tyre and trim) , its great and bringing back the black


----------



## Peadar_911 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great job, you just doubled the value of your Dad's car! :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great turn around:thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Top work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

cheers kempe , hows things , still got the dodge ??


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> cheers kempe , hows things , still got the dodge ??


not to bad thanks buddy, yeah still got the dodge been looking at new cars but dont want to get rid of her. hows you


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

been busy at work so not been on much , off now till mid jan so will be about a bit more 

off to order my new car tomorrow , another qashqai but in white with white leather , im getting excited :lol: but will have to wait 3 months for it


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

The 5th picture down does show how well mudflaps work :L Nice work thought for 4 hours! You should go into gardening


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> been busy at work so not been on much , off now till mid jan so will be about a bit more
> 
> off to order my new car tomorrow , another qashqai but in white with white leather , im getting excited :lol: but will have to wait 3 months for it


Same I work way to much :lol: I want a challenger but swmbo said NO! The car car sounds nice white on white


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

tell her its for her :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> tell her its for her :lol:


she wants a Q7


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

there nice too


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CTR De said:


> there nice too


Na dont like them whould rather have a hilux twincab


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Dads on his way back now


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome work, looks like a different car! Hope he likes it :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

cheers mumbles


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

good work i find these sort of jobs more rewarding


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

He'll say "hey someone's pinched my wheel trims"


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

hes seen it :lol: , hes over the moon , he actually thought my mum had part ex'd his one for a newer one until he saw the reg plate , he then apparently looked rather confused until it sunk in and he said " craigs been round and done a detool on it" :lol: , detool ???? :lol:

hes now out in it taking it to his friends to show it off , considering he only ever drives it when he really has too that says it all , probably done a months worth of his mileage today showing it off 

im so pleased , dont think any other present would have had the same effect


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

excellent


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Well done pal. Glad he's so pleased.


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

Good work! Sounds like it was worth the time and effort you put in for your Dad.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Haha Detooled:lol:

Great work, you know you've just got yourself a weekly job now don't you!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

nice! love seeing filty neglected paint being turned around


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice turn around .


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

cheers


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Fantastic job in such a short space of time! :thumb:


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Brilliant job for 4 hours work! :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Kiashuma said:


> Great turnaround.
> 
> Have a soft spot for these cars, has one as a winter runner two years ago.
> 
> ...


+ 1, great turnaround.

It's the same model/year as mine too. Different colour though...


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

brilliant :thumb:


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great Job, I wish I had a son like you I can't get mine from his Xbox:thumb:


----------



## tichy (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks great mate, its amazing what four hours with right know how can do, looks a lot better well done.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

cheers tichy 

i really appreciate all the comments peeps ,its great to get such good feedback


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

popped round today and the desire seems to be beading great


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Well done mate this is what detailing is all about!!!!

Glad your old man was chuffed!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks robert


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Great results in the time you had  Pleased to hear your Dad was so happy with the result too, I'd love to sort my Dads car out if I ever get the time :lol:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thank sarah , id never considered a detail as present but doubt anything else i could have got would have pleased him so much


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job mate:thumb:


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

CTR De said:


> thank sarah , id never considered a detail as present but doubt anything else i could have got would have pleased him so much




I reckon i should tell my other half I'm not getting him any presents this year as I clean his car 98% of the time now :lol:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:lol: , you could try


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

never seen a detail on a vegatable plot...impressive results..


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Greta results for the time spent

Your Dad must have been well chuffed


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and im sure you dad will be over the moon and as said a new set of trims will finnish it of a treat.
just goes to show what a bit of tlc can do to transform a car from drab to fab


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks chaps


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

wow what a mahooosive  difference - well done fella


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks clyde


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Great bit of Detooling! :lol:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

great turnaround there matey!! reminds me of a detail i did on a car in similar condition (i.e. compost spec) last year for a mate of my dad's. very rewarding to see the final results :thumb:

gotta laugh at the detool comment though, my dad came out with a gem like that not so long ago, wanted to know how to 'dilute' a text message from his new phone. the s**t dad's say eh? :lol:

you'll have to get some more piccies up once the new trims are on, be good to see the finished article :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

will do mate :thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

lol detool,


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Really nice turn around


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks 

my dad called and asked why the rain was sitting in bobbles all over his car :lol:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

still beading well and car has stayed remarkably clean considering the weather ,only been a week but very impressed with the desire so far


----------

